# Fetchezlavache2000



## timpeac

Congratulations on 2000 posts! And thank you for all the help and insight that you bring to the forums!! All the best.


----------



## pinkpanter

¡¡Muchas felicidades!!


----------



## Agnès E.

2000, déjà...


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades Fetchezlavache!



Please allow me to join in saying that I find your posts intriguiging and provocative, in the best sense.  I look forward to many more thousands.



With appreciation and thanks,
Cuchu​


----------



## belén

*Unfortunately we don't meet so much in the forums (you should learn Spanish  - ok, or I should learn French...), but I didn't want to miss the opportunity to wish you a happy post - birthday. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*


----------



## fetchezlavache

i'm learning very slowly belen, at home with some cd's a friend of mine who fell in love with spanish language has lent me. don't have much time though, and it's quite tough because so far all that comes to my mind (when it's not english !) is italian. i'll get there though 
*
thank you guys !!!*


----------



## te gato

Aggggg..behind as usual...

Happy 2000...FETCHEZLAVACHE....​ 
May I say you are looking mighty fine for 2000....not that I see you much...but keep up the great help.....and wishes for many..many..more!!!
te gato


----------



## Artrella

FÉLICITATIONS FETCHEZ SUR VOS PREMIERS 2000 INTELLIGENTS ET SINCÈRES POTEAUX !!!      ​

(I hope this is good French...at least I've tried   )


----------



## VenusEnvy

Fetchez: Warm congrats on reaching 2000 posts. Your help here doesn't go unnoticed! ::big, warm hug::    

Je t'embrasse avec plus des félicitations que jamais!   Bon travail! J'espere que continues en la même façon!


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, fetchez... and may you continue sharing your thoughts with our community for many thousands more! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations fetchezlavache, Thank you so much for all your help and your contribution.


----------



## zebedee

Well done, fetchez, for 2000 informative and thoughtful posts.

Here's to many more!

zeb


----------



## gaer

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Congratulations, fetchez... and may you continue sharing your thoughts with our community for many thousands more!
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


Please let me add my congratulations, Fetchez. 

All the best,

Gaer


----------



## scandalously in love

well.. maybe I should come into these rooms more often...lol... Fetch, may I congratulate you on 2165 posts.  Think of how much good..._languaging _ you have shared in your time here! (Okay, non-english speakers, don't start picking up on my horrible abuse of our language...)


----------



## Sev

Artrella said:
			
		

> FÉLICITATIONS FETCHEZ SUR VOS PREMIERS 2000 INTELLIGENTS ET SINCÈRES POTEAUX !!!      ​ (I hope this is good French...at least I've tried   )



lol "poteaux" !! This word is used in french for guide-post...We'd say _Félicitations pour vos 2000 premiers messages_. But it was very nice to try, Art !

Et *BRAVO *Fetchez pour toutes ces contributions utiles et judicieuses.


----------



## Benjy

comment aurais-je pu ignorer ce fil? ben j'étais en vacances  (ouais ouais la vie de chateau...)

thanks for being yourself, and noone else 

ben


----------



## Cath.S.

Je viens également de découvrir ce fil, (ainsi que la nouvelle rubrique) je te félicite donc - tardivement - pour tous ces solides _poteaux  _ qui jalonnent si agréablement ce forum !
*BRAVO FETCHEZ !!!   *


----------



## Artrella

Muchas Felicidades Fetchez!!!


----------



## Alfry

my congratulatios Fetchezlavache


----------



## charlie2

I would never have thought that I could feel so good to be called lousy , twice. It could only be from you.  Thank you very much, Fetchezlavache.


----------



## abc

*fetchezlavache,*

*Congratulations!!!!*


----------



## Jabote

Last... but not least : Congratulations fetchez!

et gros becs de ta "poteau"... ;o)))


----------



## LV4-26

Heu...Je crois que tu dois friser les 2700 à l'heure qu'il est. Donc je préfère être en avance sur le 3000ème qu'en retard sur le 2000ème.

HEARTIEST CONGRATS FOR 3000 POSTS

jean-mi le bavard
PS : il faut absolument que je prenne l'habitude de jeter un coup d'oeil sur ce forum de temps à autre.


----------



## fetchezlavache

hehehe thanks a bunch dudes and dudettes !


----------



## la grive solitaire

F E L I C I T A T I O N S ,   F E T C H E Z !​ 
 http://store4.yimg.com/I/benjerry1_1794_455274 ​


----------

